# Male Convict Tankmates



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

My female convict passed away this morning 

Right now, I have a cycled 20g with a 3in pleco and one 1.5in male convict and lots of hides.

Can someone suggest some tankmates for him? (Although he seems pretty happy whirling around the tank by himself lol)


----------



## AAUSbob (Mar 5, 2011)

try for another female. that's a good tank size for a mated pair, but might be too small for tankmakes


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

AAUSbob said:


> try for another female. that's a good tank size for a mated pair, but might be too small for tankmakes


The only problem with getting another female is that I have no one who can take all the offspring they'll produce.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The pleco might eat the eggs at night...


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> The pleco might eat the eggs at night...


But then I don't want the cons to attack him to bits. >.<

Could I put a Firemouth of the same size with my con?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

In a 20g? Not wise for the long term...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

dielikemoviestars said:


> In a 20g? Not wise for the long term...


+1


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 leave him alone in the tank or get a bigger one(tank) and a female.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> +1 leave him alone in the tank or get a bigger one(tank) and a female.


I am not allowed to have a larger tank, but I was told that I could put a FM and a few swordtails in with him.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Who told you that? Don't listen to that advice, the swordtails might work, but definitely not the FM


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Who told you that? Don't listen to that advice, the swordtails might work, but definitely not the FM


I was told by a mod on this forum. Why will a FM not work? Why WOULD the swordtails work?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

In a 20 long it wouldn't work for their whole lives, maybe for temporary home... The swordtails would work because they'd act as dithers, and they're not cichlids. _Typically_ cichlids will be aggressive to other cichlids, and mostly ignore non-cichlids (catfish, danios, tetras, swordtails)


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> In a 20 long it wouldn't work for their whole lives, maybe for temporary home... The swordtails would work because they'd act as dithers, and they're not cichlids. _Typically_ cichlids will be aggressive to other cichlids, and mostly ignore non-cichlids (catfish, danios, tetras, swordtails)


What about for a few months until I move out of the dorms?

Could I put in red minor tetras instead of sword tails?

What's a dither??


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not wait until you can move out of the dorms and have the bigger tank so you avoid the problem all together? And those tetras should be alright, watch for fin nipping though, they're notorious


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Dither fish are fish - usually fast, schooling fish (I personally wouldn't try swords) - that are put in a tank to help bring out shy fish or to help with aggression in a tank. Or just to take up space when you have no other options


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> Dither fish are fish - usually fast, schooling fish (I personally wouldn't try swords) - that are put in a tank to help bring out shy fish or to help with aggression in a tank. Or just to take up space when you have no other options


Okay, I just went to petsmart, what about these guys? lol

Angelicus botia
Giant Danio
Clown barb
Long finned rosy barb
Rosy barb
Penguin terra
Green cory catfish 
Emerald green cory catfish 
Red minor terra
Zebra danio
Australian rainbow fish


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely not cories, they would be helpless and get massacred most likely. Giant danios are one of the most common dither fish...they're a good size, and very fast. Rainbows would probably work, but you might notice them slowly picked off over time. Barbs would be okay, but I personally would avoid the long-finned types; they're slower and the long fins are a bigger target for fish to pick on.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> Definitely not cories, they would be helpless and get massacred most likely. Giant danios are one of the most common dither fish...they're a good size, and very fast. Rainbows would probably work, but you might notice them slowly picked off over time. Barbs would be okay, but I personally would avoid the long-finned types; they're slower and the long fins are a bigger target for fish to pick on.


Okay. What about tetras?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends on the tetra. Not something like cardinal or neon tetras.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> Depends on the tetra. Not something like cardinal or neon tetras.


Decided on Giant Danios 

How many could I put in?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the tetra. Not something like cardinal or neon tetras.
> ...


If you had a larger tank I would say at least 12 because you don't want your cons to be able to target in on any one of them but since you have a 20g, I would say 6-8 of them.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> Decided on Giant Danios
> 
> How many could I put in?


Are giant danios the same species as the tropical fish Zebra danios?


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

As far as I know, no. They are not the same. Zebra danios are much smaller


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

and zebra danios get thsoe black horizontal stripes. giant danios get color in them but its very subtle. I have seen hints of blue in mine, and some even have gotten some red on the tips of their fins. Sure giant danios don't look like much when you buy them, but put them in a big school and make them happy and they are great fish!


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

My convict is very very small. Is it alright if I put 6-8 Zebra danios in with him?


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Elijah said:


> My convict is very very small. Is it alright if I put 6-8 Zebra danios in with him?


He won't be very very small for very very long... then he'll most likely eat them. 
Just my opinion, but I don't like the idea of giant danios in a 20 either, they are very very active fish...
With a male convict in a 20 you will have a hard time fitting in any other tank mates, other than possibly a female convict. 
One possible fish that comes to mind is buenos aires tetras... they are a bigger, slower tetra... 6-8 of these...

But if it were me id let him sit alone and just take really good care of him! Then upgrade to at least a 55 asap to get some others...


----------

